# contract rates for C/C++ programmer in Galway?



## dubinamerica (25 Jan 2007)

Any indication of daily rates for the above? Would these rates build in vacation leave and include payment for bank holidays or for just the days worked? Any good sources for that info out there on-line?


----------



## darag (26 Jan 2007)

No quoted contractor rates "build in vacation leave" or "include payment for bank holidays".  You get paid only for the days you work.  Multiply the daily rate by 210 or 220 (depending on how much holidays you expect to take) to get an equivalent salary.  

Often contractors are reluctant enough to disclose the rate they are on so it may be difficult to find out the information you are looking for.  Contractor rates are not great in Ireland in general but outside of Dublin, I think Galway might be one of the better places.  

I don't think contracting is particularly attractive in Ireland.  It's not like in some other countries where contractors are often the cream of developers and so command quite high daily rates.  There are plenty of inexperienced  and/or weakish  developers contracting which means rates start off quite low but typical rates for those with 6+ years would be in the 250-400 euro/day range.  Even at the top of the range, it equates to little over 80k a year which is probably near enough what you'd command as a non-contractor and you wouldn't have all the hassles of keeping books and paying accountants etc.


----------



## DirtyH2O (26 Jan 2007)

The rule of thumb I've heard is to use nine or ten months of daily to calculate the salary equivalent. It's not just the holidays you take but also public holidays and company days not to mention gaps between contracts and illness. 200 billable days per annum would be as high as you should realistically expect on average with any extra being a bonus. Don't forget to include 8-10% in lost employer pension contributions and VHI, PAYE allowance, travel scheme if used etc.


----------



## runner (26 Jan 2007)

These are 'rule of thumb' figures I cam across recently from some job agency calculations.
Say permanent salary level 60K.
Add 33% 'uncertainty factor' brings your annual to around 80K.
Divide by actual possibe working  days  typically  230 pa.
This computes as around 350 euro per day.

(the agency will then add on 15/20% themselves if supplying such  contractor).

Days computation of 230  = 365- holidays 14/20 - sick days 5/10 -104 weekend days approx.

.. for what its worth, hope it helps..

R


----------



## MugsGame (3 Feb 2007)

Don't forget our 9 public holidays (plus Good Friday  if you get it). Many employers also give more than the 20 day statutory leave entitlement. My pessimistic rule of thumb is 200 working days in a year, which is also an easy figure to do mental calculations with, and perhaps allows for some of the time a contractor will spend on overhead activities (dealing with tax and keeping books, etc.).


----------



## mountainyman (8 Feb 2007)

C/C++ coding in Galway should pay Euro 280 per day.

MM


----------



## MugsGame (8 Feb 2007)

Mind if I ask what you base this on? Would it not vary somewhat based on experience and any relevant domain knowledge (e.g. financial services.) ?


----------



## sinbadfury (22 Feb 2007)

darag said:


> I don't think contracting is particularly attractive in Ireland.  It's not like in some other countries where contractors are often the cream of developers and so command quite high daily rates.  There are plenty of inexperienced  and/or weakish  developers contracting which means rates start off quite low but typical rates for those with 6+ years would be in the 250-400 euro/day range.



I think the rate issue isnt helped by the enormous rates the agencies take and also I think being contractor here in Ireland especially in regard to IT means 'temp' to most companies and agencies market you as such.

Many contractors are specialists, and there are not a huge amount of 'weak' developers in the contract market I think, we're just seen as people who want to earn more for doing less, which is grossly unfair.

But in regard to rates for C/C++ etc, yes you would be lucky to get above what the above posters have suggested I guess


----------



## cerberos (18 Jan 2009)

Runner,

Does permanent salary €60k mean package - salary + emp pension contrs + health ins + call also (if any)

C


----------



## runner (18 Jan 2009)

Cerberos, my understanding was salary only. Other items not included.


----------



## cerberos (18 Jan 2009)

thx Runner,


----------

